# Large pores/hair follicles on legs ROP



## Cingels (May 22, 2006)

I have large pores/follicles on my legs. I have Keratosis Pilaris pretty extensively.
 I would LOVE to do self tanner on my legs, or spray bronzer or whatever(wedding this weekend) but everything seems to settle into my pores ;-( anyone have this problem,and has anyone found a solution? thanks!


----------



## Rank_as (May 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Cingels (May 25, 2006)

yep Im pale and the pores are red ;-(


----------

